# Dior Online horror experience - Need help!!



## kozee

I purchased a micro Lady Dior bag online just before Christmas. The bag arrived without a strap. I turned the entire package inside out and flattened all the packing tissues to look. I contacted Dior and was told they would launch an investigation that would take 2 weeks. 
I waited - and long story short, a very rude customer service manager - Allison - contacted me on 6 January, and told me their warehouse video shows the strap was packed in with the bag, so my only recourse is to send the bag without the strap back for “repairs” and PAY for a a replacement strap… or live without the strap because their video shows it’s been packed.
It’s a thin, short narrow strap for the micro bag - WHY should I even think of trying to get a strap from them?? I am infuriated that they insinuated that I’m lying. Yet they won’t accept a return now and I’ve patiently waited for the results of the investigation until that rude call today. 
What can I do? I can’t really dispute with the credit card because I have the bag(still with all the tags and packaging as new)…just that it is missing a strap. 
I couldn’t get even use the bag all this time - to keep the tags intact as I was so sure rhe warehouse video would show that the strap wasn’t packed in. Stupid of me to wait.


----------



## papertiger

Escalate. Hold firm. 

I would just take it up with your CC and explain goods arrived not as described. 

Straps look easy to make but actually they are quite fiddly. It looks like it went missing, whether that was in transit or is still sitting in a Dior warehouse doesn't make it your fault.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Good luck with getting them to turn.  Is it possible to visit the boutique in person?


----------



## kozee

papertiger said:


> Escalate. Hold firm.
> 
> I would just take it up with your CC and explain goods arrived not as described.
> 
> Straps look easy to make but actually they are quite fiddly. It looks like it went missing, whether that was in transit or is still sitting in a Dior warehouse doesn't make it your fault.



Ok I just contacted my credit card. Dior won’t escalate it beyond that one customer service manager. As far as they are concerned - the case is closed because the warehouse video apparently showed that the strap was “put in tissue at the side of the box”. They suggested I threw the tissue away. The entire packaging is intact.


----------



## kozee

lovieluvslux said:


> Good luck with getting them to turn.  Is it possible to visit the boutique in person?


The online store is apparently completely separate from the boutique


----------



## ATLbagaddict

TBH these kinds of stories really piss me off!  Even if the strap showed it was in the package on video, a company with great customer service would simply eat the loss and refund you for or send a new strap.  Like imagine if this happened at Nordstrom - you’d already have a new strap at your door.  Dior (and all LVMH companies) have so much freaking money in revenue, they can afford to take tiny hits like that.  Obviously it’s different if we’re talking about a customer with a history of scammy behavior (which I’m sure you’re not!) but this is just bad business to me.  I’ve always had great experiences with Dior online boutique, but this story would frankly make me think twice before buying again!  I would keep fighting it! Good luck


----------



## hlzpenguin

Sorry to hear that you have horrible experience on online shopping. If they insist that their video footage showed the strap was included in the package, I wonder if they can show the proof. Can you try calling the customer service again and hope that they can direct you to another manager or someone at a higher tier? I feel that keep "bugging" them might help? I've heard this type of things many times and I learned to always record when I sell or unbox luxury items. Good luck!


----------



## brnicutie

Sorry this happened to you. Next time make sure you video yourself unboxing it. I only shop in store. I don't have the time or patience to deal with this crap.


----------



## papertiger

Agreeing with others. LVMH (the parent company) have money coming out their ears. 

Even if they can prove the strap was included and went in (and immediately was sealed) can Dior still offer evidence that the strap was not removed a minute later and repackaged or at anytime during the journey? 

There is very little advantage to a buyer saying they received a very expensive bag without a strap or other part of the package. They also know that offering a replacement strap offered at full retail is shamelessly trying to earn more from this is an unfortunate incident that has left one of their customers disappointed instead of delighted. They should definitely absorb the price of a new matching strap IMO.


----------



## papertiger

brnicutie said:


> Sorry this happened to you. Next time make sure you video yourself unboxing it. I only shop in store. I don't have the time or patience to deal with this crap.



Me too. 

Check for everything in-store too. I once tried on one Hermes scarf and the SA took out another pre-folded from the desk only to find a lipstick mark on when I got home.


----------



## brnicutie

papertiger said:


> Me too.
> 
> Check for everything in-store too. I once tried on one Hermes scarf and the SA took out another pre-folded from the desk only to find a lipstick mark on when I got home.


Hopefully Hermes took the scarf back with no issues.


----------



## papertiger

brnicutie said:


> Hopefully Hermes took the scarf back with no issues.



Thanks, all sorted, and a long time ago (you should see me inspect now    It ended up being the last one in that cw by the time I went to exchange, but they dry-cleaned it for free and the mark came out.


----------



## michi_chi

kozee said:


> As far as they are concerned - the case is closed because the warehouse video apparently showed that the strap was “put in tissue at the side of the box”. They suggested I threw the tissue away. The entire packaging is intact.



Is this their exact words? Because to me, 'at the side of the box' does not mean inside the box beside the bag. I agree though that it's strange how they can be so certain that it was definitely put inside the box by video recording. Just checking that you've turned the packaging inside out and can confirm this with customer service to be absolutely adamant that you checked everywhere? 

It is a shame because for such a big brand company, why would a customer be trying to claim an extra strap just because when they've already paid for the bag? Like @papertiger said, they have enough revenue that sending a replacement strap wouldn't put them out of pocket. As an example, I lost my favourite pair of Dior Cannage sunglasses at the Porsche museum in Stuttgart, it must have accidentally fallen off without me realising and even after retracing my steps around the entire museum I couldn't find it again. I think another visitor found them and took them, but I called Stuttgart customer service on my UK mobile number (I get free calls and data within the EU) and gave them my number to call back, although I apologised for them having to call me back long distance once they had checked with the cleaners and reception staff. The customer service agent told me, 'trust me, the international call won't be an issue'.

I agree though, return to the credit card company and explain the situation, that it's not as described because it's a long distance purchase and you've got a certain level of guarantee with items not purchased in person. Also go back to customer service and insist on seeing the video recording yourself after checking the box and turning it upside down to explain that you've checked all contents of the parcel thoroughly and that the strap definitely hasn't been included so you'd like to see the evidence that proves the strap was included in your parcel. Otherwise they are selling you an item not as described and you are due a full refund. In those instances, them sending you a replacement strap will cost less.



kozee said:


> The online store is apparently completely separate from the boutique



It is definitely separate, all online orders are handled via the warehouse in France.



papertiger said:


> Thanks, all sorted, and a long time ago (you should see me inspect now    It ended up being the last one in that cw by the time I went to exchange, but they dry-cleaned it for free and the mark came out.



I've already got this habit ingrained in me from living in Hong Kong for many years! Even when I'm told it's a brand new item from their stock in the back room, I still check it thoroughly, but I'm lucky that even though I don't have a Dior store near me in Edinburgh, my SA in London checks everything for me before packaging it and putting it through. He managed to find a massive hole in a Cruise 2022 skirt I wanted in time when he was getting it ready to be packaged before I paid for it! He even put one of my orders through the French warehouse because the hardware on the bag did not meet his standards so I could get a better one


----------



## Debbie65

kozee said:


> I purchased a micro Lady Dior bag online just before Christmas. The bag arrived without a strap. I turned the entire package inside out and flattened all the packing tissues to look. I contacted Dior and was told they would launch an investigation that would take 2 weeks.
> I waited - and long story short, a very rude customer service manager - Allison - contacted me on 6 January, and told me their warehouse video shows the strap was packed in with the bag, so my only recourse is to send the bag without the strap back for “repairs” and PAY for a a replacement strap… or live without the strap because their video shows it’s been packed.
> It’s a thin, short narrow strap for the micro bag - WHY should I even think of trying to get a strap from them?? I am infuriated that they insinuated that I’m lying. Yet they won’t accept a return now and I’ve patiently waited for the results of the investigation until that rude call today.
> What can I do? I can’t really dispute with the credit card because I have the bag(still with all the tags and packaging as new)…just that it is missing a strap.
> I couldn’t get even use the bag all this time - to keep the tags intact as I was so sure rhe warehouse video would show that the strap wasn’t packed in. Stupid of me to wait.


Oh my GOSH!  This is horrific!  Uuugh!  That is not right!  I would most DEFINITELY call back and ask to speak to someone else.  Perhaps the regional manager.  I hope the lady you spoke to was not a regional manager.  I agree with some of the other responses that a strap should be sent out to you even AFTER the investigation ONLY because, who is to say it was not removed afterwards.  A strap, especially for the mini, can not have cost Dior that much money to make.  Why have bad blood with the customer?  Is it really worth it Dior?  Because now you have been put on blast on Purseforum and Purseforum is a platform read my many around the world.  This is one way to loose customers.   I'm so sorry you are going thru this, especially due to a chain that Dior can easily replace!  I do feel your pain!  Replace the dang gone strap Dior!  Geez!  Isn't it just a chain with a tiny bit of leather?  Ridiculous.   Well I just placed an order last night with Dior.  I usually purchase my luxe items IN the store just to avoid mishaps (bag is damaged, package is lost, etc etc) as I know I may have to jump thru hoops for the issue to get resolved, but the bag was not in stock at the store.  I checked online for 2 days, and it was out of stock. On the 3rd day it was in stock so I jumped on it.  Immediately afterwards I checked to see if it was out of stock and it was.  So I wonder if this bag was rejected by a person that purchased it due to damage or a flaw and Dior just put it back in the pool.  I hope Dior.com received a new shipment and I bought from that. We'll after reading your unfortunate issue with Dior, I will MOST DEFINITELY be videotaping my unboxing! This is the first time I ordered an item that cost $4,900 plus tax online and with Dior.  Oh God, PLEASE DO NOT LET ME HAVE AN ISSUE WITH MY ORDER!  Please keep us updated. Don't give up. Call and request to speak to someone higher then the lady you spoke to and keep going up the chain.  Get an email address too as you want a paper trail and do your followups that way.  Make sure to get the name if EVERY person you talk to.  I would even go on Yelp and on Goggle.  Find a Dior (it won't be Dior.com but at this point, who cares) and write the issue you are having.  Whomever monitors Dior will get your poor review and reach out to you thru goggle or Yelp.  Believe me, they will not want your complaint and issue out there for all to read!  If you get fed up, push to return the bag.  Even if you are pass the 30 day return policy I would have them agree to make an exception for the return as you waited through the investigation for the strap as you EXPECTED Dior to have superb customer satisfaction, especially as we are talking about a strap replacement that is literally a chain and not a bag nor the $1200 or $1500 bag straps they sell. This is insane!  Uuugh!  I'm fired up about this!  Ridiculous!


----------



## michi_chi

Debbie65 said:


> Oh my GOSH!  This is horrific!  Uuugh!  That is not right!  I would most DEFINITELY call back and ask to speak to someone else.  Perhaps the regional manager.  I hope the lady you spoke to was not a regional manager.  I agree with some of the other responses that a strap should be sent out to you even AFTER the investigation ONLY because, who is to say it was not removed afterwards.  A strap, especially for the mini, can not have cost Dior that much money to make.  Why have bad blood with the customer?  Is it really worth it Dior?  Because now you have been put on blast on Purseforum and Purseforum is a platform read my many around the world.  This is one way to loose customers.   I'm so sorry you are going thru this, especially due to a chain that Dior can easily replace!  I do feel your pain!  Replace the dang gone strap Dior!  Geez!  Isn't it just a chain with a tiny bit of leather?  Ridiculous.   Well I just placed an order last night with Dior.  I usually purchase my luxe items IN the store just to avoid mishaps (bag is damaged, package is lost, etc etc) as I know I may have to jump thru hoops for the issue to get resolved, but the bag was not in stock at the store.  I checked online for 2 days, and it was out of stock. On the 3rd day it was in stock so I jumped on it.  Immediately afterwards I checked to see if it was out of stock and it was.  So I wonder if this bag was rejected by a person that purchased it due to damage or a flaw and Dior just put it back in the pool.  I hope Dior.com received a new shipment and I bought from that. We'll after reading your unfortunate issue with Dior, I will MOST DEFINITELY be videotaping my unboxing! This is the first time I ordered an item that cost $4,900 plus tax online and with Dior.  Oh God, PLEASE DO NOT LET ME HAVE AN ISSUE WITH MY ORDER!  Please keep us updated. Don't give up. Call and request to speak to someone higher then the lady you spoke to and keep going up the chain.  Get an email address too as you want a paper trail and do your followups that way.  Make sure to get the name if EVERY person you talk to.  I would even go on Yelp and on Goggle.  Find a Dior (it won't be Dior.com but at this point, who cares) and write the issue you are having.  Whomever monitors Dior will get your poor review and reach out to you thru goggle or Yelp.  Believe me, they will not want your complaint and issue out there for all to read!  If you get fed up, push to return the bag.  Even if you are pass the 30 day return policy I would have them agree to make an exception for the return as you waited through the investigation for the strap as you EXPECTED Dior to have superb customer satisfaction, especially as we are talking about a strap replacement that is literally a chain and not a bag nor the $1200 or $1500 bag straps they sell. This is insane!  Uuugh!  I'm fired up about this!  Ridiculous!



It is a real shame for the OP and I'm sure it's one of the few unfortunate incidents that don't happen often. It's unfortunate the customer service agent was not more helpful. I've ordered from their online store a number of times over the years. Since finding my SA in London, I've mainly ordered through him unless they're out of stock at the store but he can still order from the warehouse in France for me (which is where stock from the online store comes from) and I've also ordered online directly from the website a few times in the last year and have never experienced any issues with the items I received.

I'm sure your order will be fine and meet the usual exacting high quality standards of Dior, don't worry


----------



## Debbie65

michi_chi said:


> It is a real shame for the OP and I'm sure it's one of the few unfortunate incidents that don't happen often. It's unfortunate the customer service agent was not more helpful. I've ordered from their online store a number of times over the years. Since finding my SA in London, I've mainly ordered through him unless they're out of stock at the store but he can still order from the warehouse in France for me (which is where stock from the online store comes from) and I've also ordered online directly from the website a few times in the last year and have never experienced any issues with the items I received.
> 
> I'm sure your order will be fine and meet the usual exacting high quality standards of Dior, don't worry


Gosh I hope so.  I just put myself in the original posters shoes, as I myself, will purposely avoid placing orders on luxe items due to just the POTENTIAL of mishaps.  I hope it works out for her. Just crazy they won't just mail the dang gone strap and be done with it!  If I have a mishap with mine, you all will be hearing about it! Lol


----------



## Debbie65

kozee said:


> I purchased a micro Lady Dior bag online just before Christmas. The bag arrived without a strap. I turned the entire package inside out and flattened all the packing tissues to look. I contacted Dior and was told they would launch an investigation that would take 2 weeks.
> I waited - and long story short, a very rude customer service manager - Allison - contacted me on 6 January, and told me their warehouse video shows the strap was packed in with the bag, so my only recourse is to send the bag without the strap back for “repairs” and PAY for a a replacement strap… or live without the strap because their video shows it’s been packed.
> It’s a thin, short narrow strap for the micro bag - WHY should I even think of trying to get a strap from them?? I am infuriated that they insinuated that I’m lying. Yet they won’t accept a return now and I’ve patiently waited for the results of the investigation until that rude call today.
> What can I do? I can’t really dispute with the credit card because I have the bag(still with all the tags and packaging as new)…just that it is missing a strap.
> I couldn’t get even use the bag all this time - to keep the tags intact as I was so sure rhe warehouse video would show that the strap wasn’t packed in. Stupid of me to wait.



I just went on trustpilot.com and read horrible reviews re dior.com.  You are not alone.  I didn't read thru all the reviews but perhaps if you do, maybe you can get info that may help you resolve this.  These horrible reviews are RECENT.  It may be worth you reading them hoping to get guidance.  I ordered my Lady ABC in small yesterday with an expected date of Jan 9.  Well it's Jan 7 and it has not been sent out yet so I'm not sure if it will arrive on time.  I selected overnight delivery which happen to be complimentary so I did not have to pay extra for it.


----------



## heartfelt

Oh wow, I'm sorry this is happening - their response is inexcusable. I'm not sure what they think you'd gain by lying about the strap. It's not like LD micro straps are hot in the resale market. These bags are expensive and the customer service you receive should reflect that. I hope it works out with your CC company, but I'm sorry you have to go through this in the first place.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Agreed with the above poster, the OP’s incident is *hopefully* one of being routed to terrible customer service agents.  I’ve ordered online from Dior multiple times and never had any issues, both with receiving my items and then if I happened to need to return them


----------



## totally

kozee said:


> I purchased a micro Lady Dior bag online just before Christmas. The bag arrived without a strap. I turned the entire package inside out and flattened all the packing tissues to look. I contacted Dior and was told they would launch an investigation that would take 2 weeks.
> I waited - and long story short, a very rude customer service manager - Allison - contacted me on 6 January, and told me their warehouse video shows the strap was packed in with the bag, so my only recourse is to send the bag without the strap back for “repairs” and PAY for a a replacement strap… or live without the strap because their video shows it’s been packed.
> It’s a thin, short narrow strap for the micro bag - WHY should I even think of trying to get a strap from them?? I am infuriated that they insinuated that I’m lying. Yet they won’t accept a return now and I’ve patiently waited for the results of the investigation until that rude call today.
> What can I do? I can’t really dispute with the credit card because I have the bag(still with all the tags and packaging as new)…just that it is missing a strap.
> I couldn’t get even use the bag all this time - to keep the tags intact as I was so sure rhe warehouse video would show that the strap wasn’t packed in. Stupid of me to wait.



What an awful experience. Sending you a replacement strap would be much cheaper than getting a charge back from the credit card company. Dior’s loss.


----------



## kozee

ATLbagaddict said:


> TBH these kinds of stories really piss me off!  Even if the strap showed it was in the package on video, a company with great customer service would simply eat the loss and refund you for or send a new strap.  Like imagine if this happened at Nordstrom - you’d already have a new strap at your door.  Dior (and all LVMH companies) have so much freaking money in revenue, they can afford to take tiny hits like that.  Obviously it’s different if we’re talking about a customer with a history of scammy behavior (which I’m sure you’re not!) but this is just bad business to me.  I’ve always had great experiences with Dior online boutique, but this story would frankly make me think twice before buying again!  I would keep fighting it! Good luck


I already told their customer service that for a bag that is close to $4k, I want everything that comes with it. One of the CSAs that I spoke with even said “assuring ly” that it’s not difficult to replace the strap and not to worry. 
And yes honestly I think any other luxury fashion house or Nordstrom would have either made a real attempt to find the strap, which was what I wanted originally… or have me return the bag and refunded me. Or exchanged it in good time instead of investigating for two weeks then insult me by suggesting I threw it away or was lying about it not being in the box. 
Just very disappointing. I will never purchase anything from their online boutique again.


----------



## kozee

hlzpenguin said:


> Sorry to hear that you have horrible experience on online shopping. If they insist that their video footage showed the strap was included in the package, I wonder if they can show the proof. Can you try calling the customer service again and hope that they can direct you to another manager or someone at a higher tier? I feel that keep "bugging" them might help? I've heard this type of things many times and I learned to always record when I sell or unbox luxury items. Good luck!


I asked the customer service manager if I can view the footage. She said it is an internal video and cannot be shared with me BUT she said if I want to challenge it with my credit card, they will send it as proof that they did pack it so it is not their fault and I am lying or whatever. 
I was so angry at that response - I actually told her to be sure the phone conversation is being recorded.
I too film opening of luxury items and that is why I had the initial footage of me scrambling through the box, looking for the strap. I also film if I have to return an expensive item so they can’t say I missed out even a single tissue.


----------



## kozee

brnicutie said:


> Sorry this happened to you. Next time make sure you video yourself unboxing it. I only shop in store. I don't have the time or patience to deal with this crap.


I actually do have video footage of me unboxing it. It was to be my Christmas present to myself. 
But Dior disregarded my videos and only stuck to their guns that their warehouse video showed the strap wrapped in tissue and placed at the side of the box while the bag itself was in a dust bag in the middle. The bag was in the middle. Nothing at the side. And I asked - shouldn’t the strap be in a dust bag too? The manager just said well we have the warehouse video and the strap was packed so we are not sending you one or letting you return the bag.


----------



## kozee

papertiger said:


> Agreeing with others. LVMH (the parent company) have money coming out their ears.
> 
> Even if they can prove the strap was included and went in (and immediately was sealed) can Dior still offer evidence that the strap was not removed a minute later and repackaged or at anytime during the journey?
> 
> There is very little advantage to a buyer saying they received a very expensive bag without a strap or other part of the package. They also know that offering a replacement strap offered at full retail is shamelessly trying to earn more from this is an unfortunate incident that has left one of their customers disappointed instead of delighted. They should definitely absorb the price of a new matching strap IMO.


Yes and it didn’t look like a very substantial strap from the online photos - in a cloud blue color - that can be used with other bags? There was absolutely no reason for me to try to “cheat” a strap out of them. 
She said I needed to pay $200 plus for them to send me a replacement strap. I was like what the heck? I’m not paying Dior another red dime. 
On top of that, I have to mail the original bag in sans strap as a repair - have them inspect it, before they can assign a strap and have me pay the extra $200+ price which they will finalize later. Could be more


----------



## kozee

papertiger said:


> Thanks, all sorted, and a long time ago (you should see me inspect now    It ended up being the last one in that cw by the time I went to exchange, but they dry-cleaned it for free and the mark came out.


Glad that worked out for you. Dior would have said that you kissed the scarf with your brightest red lipstick.


----------



## kozee

Delete


----------



## kozee

michi_chi said:


> Is this their exact words? Because to me, 'at the side of the box' does not mean inside the box beside the bag. I agree though that it's strange how they can be so certain that it was definitely put inside the box by video recording. Just checking that you've turned the packaging inside out and can confirm this with customer service to be absolutely adamant that you checked everywhere?
> 
> It is a shame because for such a big brand company, why would a customer be trying to claim an extra strap just because when they've already paid for the bag? Like @papertiger said, they have enough revenue that sending a replacement strap wouldn't put them out of pocket. As an example, I lost my favourite pair of Dior Cannage sunglasses at the Porsche museum in Stuttgart, it must have accidentally fallen off without me realising and even after retracing my steps around the entire museum I couldn't find it again. I think another visitor found them and took them, but I called Stuttgart customer service on my UK mobile number (I get free calls and data within the EU) and gave them my number to call back, although I apologised for them having to call me back long distance once they had checked with the cleaners and reception staff. The customer service agent told me, 'trust me, the international call won't be an issue'.
> 
> I agree though, return to the credit card company and explain the situation, that it's not as described because it's a long distance purchase and you've got a certain level of guarantee with items not purchased in person. Also go back to customer service and insist on seeing the video recording yourself after checking the box and turning it upside down to explain that you've checked all contents of the parcel thoroughly and that the strap definitely hasn't been included so you'd like to see the evidence that proves the strap was included in your parcel. Otherwise they are selling you an item not as described and you are due a full refund. In those instances, them sending you a replacement strap will cost less.
> 
> 
> 
> It is definitely separate, all online orders are handled via the warehouse in France.
> 
> 
> 
> I've already got this habit ingrained in me from living in Hong Kong for many years! Even when I'm told it's a brand new item from their stock in the back room, I still check it thoroughly, but I'm lucky that even though I don't have a Dior store near me in Edinburgh, my SA in London checks everything for me before packaging it and putting it through. He managed to find a massive hole in a Cruise 2022 skirt I wanted in time when he was getting it ready to be packaged before I paid for it! He even put one of my orders through the French warehouse because the hardware on the bag did not meet his standards so I could get a better one





michi_chi said:


> Is this their exact words? Because to me, 'at the side of the box' does not mean inside the box beside the bag. I agree though that it's strange how they can be so certain that it was definitely put inside the box by video recording. Just checking that you've turned the packaging inside out and can confirm this with customer service to be absolutely adamant that you checked everywhere?




My first call to CS - they asked that I remove and flatten every piece of tissue in the box. This was before they checked the warehouse video footage. Hi 
I filmed the whole process of checking the entire box and all the tissues and sent the Dior CS that video. But as with the first unboxing video, they considered it voided when they reviewed their warehouse video. The manager’s almost exact words were - our warehouse video showed that the strap, wrapped in tissue, was placed in the white box along the side, and the bag was in the dust bag in the middle. Why would they shove the strap at the side of the white box? I’m still fuming at that conversation.


----------



## kozee

Debbie65 said:


> Oh my GOSH!  This is horrific!  Uuugh!  That is not right!  I would most DEFINITELY call back and ask to speak to someone else.  Perhaps the regional manager.  I hope the lady you spoke to was not a regional manager.  I agree with some of the other responses that a strap should be sent out to you even AFTER the investigation ONLY because, who is to say it was not removed afterwards.  A strap, especially for the mini, can not have cost Dior that much money to make.  Why have bad blood with the customer?  Is it really worth it Dior?  Because now you have been put on blast on Purseforum and Purseforum is a platform read my many around the world.  This is one way to loose customers.   I'm so sorry you are going thru this, especially due to a chain that Dior can easily replace!  I do feel your pain!  Replace the dang gone strap Dior!  Geez!  Isn't it just a chain with a tiny bit of leather?  Ridiculous.   Well I just placed an order last night with Dior.  I usually purchase my luxe items IN the store just to avoid mishaps (bag is damaged, package is lost, etc etc) as I know I may have to jump thru hoops for the issue to get resolved, but the bag was not in stock at the store.  I checked online for 2 days, and it was out of stock. On the 3rd day it was in stock so I jumped on it.  Immediately afterwards I checked to see if it was out of stock and it was.  So I wonder if this bag was rejected by a person that purchased it due to damage or a flaw and Dior just put it back in the pool.  I hope Dior.com received a new shipment and I bought from that. We'll after reading your unfortunate issue with Dior, I will MOST DEFINITELY be videotaping my unboxing! This is the first time I ordered an item that cost $4,900 plus tax online and with Dior.  Oh God, PLEASE DO NOT LET ME HAVE AN ISSUE WITH MY ORDER!  Please keep us updated. Don't give up. Call and request to speak to someone higher then the lady you spoke to and keep going up the chain.  Get an email address too as you want a paper trail and do your followups that way.  Make sure to get the name if EVERY person you talk to.  I would even go on Yelp and on Goggle.  Find a Dior (it won't be Dior.com but at this point, who cares) and write the issue you are having.  Whomever monitors Dior will get your poor review and reach out to you thru goggle or Yelp.  Believe me, they will not want your complaint and issue out there for all to read!  If you get fed up, push to return the bag.  Even if you are pass the 30 day return policy I would have them agree to make an exception for the return as you waited through the investigation for the strap as you EXPECTED Dior to have superb customer satisfaction, especially as we are talking about a strap replacement that is literally a chain and not a bag nor the $1200 or $1500 bag straps they sell. This is insane!  Uuugh!  I'm fired up about this!  Ridiculous!



Oh you definitely want to video your unboxing from opening the shipping box onwards.
The Dior CS manager said well if it was taken during the delivery process it is not their fault as “our warehouse video clearly shows the strap was packed in the white box”. She kept repeating that same phrase like she was reading from a script. I was really infuriated. As you mentioned, it’s not one of their pricey straps. It is a strap for a MICRO bag. What other use would I have for it. 
My other thought was somone returned the bag without the strap and they just re-sent it to me without checking during the Christmas rush. 
But to also suggest that if somone took the strap in transit, it is not their fault? Which luxury brand says that???
Also the shipping box was immaculate and sealed. I also told the manager that.


----------



## kozee

Debbie65 said:


> I just went on trustpilot.com and read horrible reviews re dior.com.  You are not alone.  I didn't read thru all the reviews but perhaps if you do, maybe you can get info that may help you resolve this.  These horrible reviews are RECENT.  It may be worth you reading them hoping to get guidance.  I ordered my Lady ABC in small yesterday with an expected date of Jan 9.  Well it's Jan 7 and it has not been sent out yet so I'm not sure if it will arrive on time.  I selected overnight delivery which happen to be complimentary so I did not have to pay extra for it.


Ohh ok I will check out trustpilot. 
I am also sending correspondence to the LVMH corporate office. I am that mad, I’m sending snail mail.


----------



## kozee

heartfelt said:


> Oh wow, I'm sorry this is happening - their response is inexcusable. I'm not sure what they think you'd gain by lying about the strap. It's not like LD micro straps are hot in the resale market. These bags are expensive and the customer service you receive should reflect that. I hope it works out with your CC company, but I'm sorry you have to go through this in the first place.


It has effectively ruined my Christmas and New Year - but til that last call from the rude manager on 6 Jan, I was still convinced that a large, reputable company like Dior would do the right thing. Unfortunately not. 
And yes I don’t know why they think I would need or want to cheat a micro bag strap from them!!


----------



## trunkdevil

kozee said:


> Oh you definitely want to video your unboxing from opening the shipping box onwards.
> The Dior CS manager said well if it was taken during the delivery process it is not their fault as “our warehouse video clearly shows the strap was packed in the white box”. She kept repeating that same phrase like she was reading from a script. I was really infuriated. As you mentioned, it’s not one of their pricey straps. It is a strap for a MICRO bag. What other use would I have for it.
> My other thought was somone returned the bag without the strap and they just re-sent it to me without checking during the Christmas rush.
> But to also suggest that if somone took the strap in transit, it is not their fault? Which luxury brand says that???
> Also the shipping box was immaculate and sealed. I also told the manager that.


Sorry … but who is going to open a package, steal the strap and leave the bag? That makes zero sense  and why on earth would you lie about not receiving a micro cloud blue strap!? Without the matching micro bag it’s effectively worthless. 

It seems obvious that Dior is at fault here. My Lady Micro came with the strap inside the bag. I can’t imagine a bag coming with a strap “on the side” with no dustbag, just tissue.

Their response is shocking. I’m sorry you’re going through this.


----------



## kozee

lvisland said:


> Sorry … but who is going to open a package, steal the strap and leave the bag? That makes zero sense  and why on earth would you lie about not receiving a micro cloud blue strap!? Without the matching micro bag it’s effectively worthless.
> 
> It seems obvious that Dior is at fault here. My Lady Micro came with the strap inside the bag. I can’t imagine a bag coming with a strap “on the side” with no dustbag, just tissue.
> 
> Their response is shocking. I’m sorry you’re going through this.


I mentioned that to the CS manager as well when she suggested it was not their fault if the strap was lost in transit because their video showed it placed at the side wrapped in tissue. 
The one I received had a little folded piece of tissue inside the bag and the little grey envelope with the card etc. nothing inside or outside in the box 
I also said if anyone wanted to steal anything during transit - they won’t leave the bag?? They would take everything and put a rock in the box  
She was so ridiculous that I got really mad.


----------



## totally

kozee said:


> I asked the customer service manager if I can view the footage. She said it is an internal video and cannot be shared with me BUT she said if I want to challenge it with my credit card, they will send it as proof that they did pack it so it is not their fault and I am lying or whatever.
> I was so angry at that response - I actually told her to be sure the phone conversation is being recorded.
> I too film opening of luxury items and that is why I had the initial footage of me scrambling through the box, looking for the strap. I also film if I have to return an expensive item so they can’t say I missed out even a single tissue.





kozee said:


> I actually do have video footage of me unboxing it. It was to be my Christmas present to myself.
> But Dior disregarded my videos and only stuck to their guns that their warehouse video showed the strap wrapped in tissue and placed at the side of the box while the bag itself was in a dust bag in the middle. The bag was in the middle. Nothing at the side. And I asked - shouldn’t the strap be in a dust bag too? The manager just said well we have the warehouse video and the strap was packed so we are not sending you one or letting you return the bag.



Hearing these responses secondhand are making my blood boil, you have every right to be angry! I’m sorry you’re having this experience, how disappointing for Christmas and New Years.

It sounds like they’re trying to discourage you from going through the credit card company with the threat that they have a warehouse video that somehow negates your unboxing video. I’m guessing for legal reasons they can’t show you the internal video OR acknowledge your unboxing video.

The cost of effort for them to respond to you AND the credit card company is way more than $200 for a replacement strap. If they’re soooo confident in the warehouse video they refuse to show, let them run around responding to the credit card company since they caused you so much inconvenience!! Even if it’s the shipping carrier’s fault, guess who is still responsible for packing the product AND determining which shipping carrier to use?? IMO the credit card company should side with you and tell Dior to take it up with the shipping carrier (with whom they certainly have a contract or insurance where lost/damaged packages are covered).

So smart of you to film your unboxing! I just ordered something small from the LV website (nowhere near the price of a micro LD) but will be doing that too.

I hope everything works out for you!


----------



## michi_chi

kozee said:


> My first call to CS - they asked that I remove and flatten every piece of tissue in the box. This was before they checked the warehouse video footage. Hi
> I filmed the whole process of checking the entire box and all the tissues and sent the Dior CS that video. But as with the first unboxing video, they considered it voided when they reviewed their warehouse video. The manager’s almost exact words were - our warehouse video showed that the strap, wrapped in tissue, was placed in the white box along the side, and the bag was in the dust bag in the middle. Why would they shove the strap at the side of the white box? I’m still fuming at that conversation.



I find this really strange because all bags I've bought so far (including a mini Lady Dior, not a micro only because it's too small for me) and the strap has always been put inside the bag, not beside the bag in the box.

I would still write back to them. I don't accept their reason that "if it was taken during the delivery process it is not their fault". Technically until you receive the parcel in your hands and accept it, the goods and the parcel is still their responsibility. If there is an issue with the courier during transit before you receive it, then it's the company's responsibility to resolve the issue on your behalf. Until you take receipt of the goods, distance selling regulations state that it's the company's responsibility. Also if the parcel had been tampered with, you would have noticed that right away, sent them photos or refused the delivery. I'm not sure they can claim someone took the strap in transit if the packaging hasn't been opened.

Write back to them to insist as a result of the EU General Data Protection Regulations (GDPR) and as a result of distance selling, you require proof from them that the strap had definitely been parcelled in the box with the bag because the evidence presented to you (ie the parcel you received) does not match what they've said.

Make sure you put it in an e-mail and mark it as an official complaint so they provide you with a response in writing, not by phone which they can argue they never said


----------



## Debbie65

kozee said:


> Ohh ok I will check out trustpilot.
> I am also sending correspondence to the LVMH corporate office. I am that mad, I’m sending snail mail.


I'M MAD TOO!  I TOTALLY FEEL YOUR PAIN!  Thank you for sharing your experience as we can learn from this.  My small Lady Bag I ordered was just sent out. I DEFINITELY will video tape my unboxing!


----------



## showgratitude

kozee said:


> I purchased a micro Lady Dior bag online just before Christmas. The bag arrived without a strap. I turned the entire package inside out and flattened all the packing tissues to look. I contacted Dior and was told they would launch an investigation that would take 2 weeks.
> I waited - and long story short, a very rude customer service manager - Allison - contacted me on 6 January, and told me their warehouse video shows the strap was packed in with the bag, so my only recourse is to send the bag without the strap back for “repairs” and PAY for a a replacement strap… or live without the strap because their video shows it’s been packed.
> It’s a thin, short narrow strap for the micro bag - WHY should I even think of trying to get a strap from them?? I am infuriated that they insinuated that I’m lying. Yet they won’t accept a return now and I’ve patiently waited for the results of the investigation until that rude call today.
> What can I do? I can’t really dispute with the credit card because I have the bag(still with all the tags and packaging as new)…just that it is missing a strap.
> I couldn’t get even use the bag all this time - to keep the tags intact as I was so sure rhe warehouse video would show that the strap wasn’t packed in. Stupid of me to wait.


Even if they have a video showing that the strap was packed---it doesn't mean that someone cannot "steal" it en route to you at any point in time after that was recorded and before it reached you. I would file a dispute with my cc company if that were the case.  I know you can't undo things.  But moving forward, it's always best to "collect-in-store" if buying expensive items like these as it gives you a chance to "inspect" the product before signing for it.  Good luck..I hope this is resolved in your favor.


----------



## Debbie65

kozee said:


> I actually do have video footage of me unboxing it. It was to be my Christmas present to myself.
> But Dior disregarded my videos and only stuck to their guns that their warehouse video showed the strap wrapped in tissue and placed at the side of the box while the bag itself was in a dust bag in the middle. The bag was in the middle. Nothing at the side. And I asked - shouldn’t the strap be in a dust bag too? The manager just said well we have the warehouse video and the strap was packed so we are not sending you one or letting you return the bag.


Oh wow!  I wasn't aware that you actually DID record the unboxing!  Wow!  So you too have a video but they are disregarding it?!!!!  I'm just floored!  I am actually blown away as I would expect this type of treatment from a small company (but then again some small companies have superior service), but Dior?  No.  Totally shocked.  As I think on this, most bags that come with a strap have the strap stored INSIDE the bag.  Why would they not do that?  I'm interested now in looking on YouTube for unboxings to see if the strap is INSIDE the bag vs just being on the outside.  Your strap is a chain, not a thick guitar strap so it makes no sense just to have it tossed in the box on the side of the bag being tossed around during shipping!  You know, I really feel their so called footage doesn't show a strap inside the box but perhaps just tissue surrounding your bag and whomever packed your bag is stating they had it on the side of the bag as they don't want to admit they forgot to pack it. This is ridiculous.  Next week when I drive to Dior to look at the strap badges I am going to mention all this to my SA and see what he says.  I know the actual boutique and Dior.com are 2 different entities so he may not have much more to add then what you have already done.  I did ask him before I placed my order on dior.com if I could return my bag to the boutique if I decided against it. He said no as I ordered it online, but he did say I can exchange for an item at the same price or of greater value. If I exchange for an item lesser then the original amount that I paid then the balance would be a store credit.  I would not get refunded the balance.  If I want a full refund I would have to ship back thru dior.com.


----------



## Debbie65

showgratitude said:


> Even if they have a video showing that the strap was packed---it doesn't mean that someone cannot "steal" it en route to you at any point in time after that was recorded and before it reached you. I would file a dispute with my cc company if that were the case.  I know you can't undo things.  But moving forward, it's always best to "collect-in-store" if buying expensive items like these as it gives you a chance to "inspect" the product before signing for it.  Good luck..I hope this is resolved in your favor.


I like that option to ship to the store however when I placed my order for my bag with Dior.com I didn't see that option.  I have seen it for Louis Vuitton but I didn't see it with Dior.  Is there one with Dior and I just over looked it?


----------



## poopsie

Debbie65 said:


> I just went on trustpilot.com and read horrible reviews re dior.com.  You are not alone.  I didn't read thru all the reviews but perhaps if you do, maybe you can get info that may help you resolve this.  These horrible reviews are RECENT.  It may be worth you reading them hoping to get guidance.  I ordered my Lady ABC in small yesterday with an expected date of Jan 9.  Well it's Jan 7 and it has not been sent out yet so I'm not sure if it will arrive on time.  I selected overnight delivery which happen to be complimentary so I did not have to pay extra for it.



OMG I went and looked at those reviews  
There is definitely a pattern and it has been going on for a while too


----------



## Debbie65

kozee said:


> Oh you definitely want to video your unboxing from opening the shipping box onwards.
> The Dior CS manager said well if it was taken during the delivery process it is not their fault as “our warehouse video clearly shows the strap was packed in the white box”. She kept repeating that same phrase like she was reading from a script. I was really infuriated. As you mentioned, it’s not one of their pricey straps. It is a strap for a MICRO bag. What other use would I have for it.
> My other thought was somone returned the bag without the strap and they just re-sent it to me without checking during the Christmas rush.
> But to also suggest that if somone took the strap in transit, it is not their fault? Which luxury brand says that???
> Also the shipping box was immaculate and sealed. I also told the manager that.



I read your other post stating you wrote a letter to headquarters and I think that's an excellent idea.  Also yep!  Good point!  Maybe your bag was a return without the strap!  I just did a Google on "Dior bag shipped without a strap" and this is what I found.  I will attach the link so you can read thru it and I'll include snap shots of what I read.  Uugh!  Apparently you are not the only one!  I'm really wondering if my Warm Taupe Lady bag I just ordered was a return as I looked for it for 2 days, then on the 3rd day it appeared so I purchased it, and immediately it was out of stock. So I got the last one.  Uuugh.  I may have someone's damaged goods.  Did your bag have a tag attached to it stating for returns tag must be attached?  Look at the snap shot below.  If not I would also mentioned that to them that you paid for a NEW bag, not a used bag that doesn't have a tag and that is missing the strap!






						Negative experience ordering from Dior online
					

Hi everyone,  I had a pretty disheartening experience ordering from Dior online yesterday and today.  I have been thinking for ages about buying a Lady Dior Medium in ultra-matte (black). Well, yesterday, I finally pulled the trigger, and ordered it along with a beautiful floral twilly.   The...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Debbie65

poopsie said:


> OMG I went and looked at those reviews
> There is definitely a pattern and it has been going on for a while too


I know!  I did not know about these reviews when I placed my order 3 days or so ago. I hope my order is perfect.  Even if it is, I don't want to go that route again as I'll be stressed out WONDERING if Dior will have my back if something happens to go wrong!


----------



## lulilu

I would press the credit card that it was not what you ordered.  Also, demand to see the video.  I bet they can't produce it to the cc.


----------



## slayer

Oh wow - this is just awful service. Either they are lying to cover themselves or looking at the wrong order on their camera footage. Who’s going to steal a strap and leave the bag - no one. I believe it was never there from the start but they just don’t want to do the right thing and send you either a strap or let you return bag and send another . Honestly , the amount of money this company has it would be as big a loss in the grand scheme of things as us losing $20 If they just sent another bag.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

OP, I’m so sorry about this ordeal you are going through. Reading through this thread, and like everyone else, it makes me so so angry how you got treated. It’s a good thing you recorded unboxing the package and can use it as evidence if the credit card company asks for it. GL and I hope that this gets resolved quickly.


----------



## showgratitude

Debbie65 said:


> I like that option to ship to the store however when I placed my order for my bag with Dior.com I didn't see that option.  I have seen it for Louis Vuitton but I didn't see it with Dior.  Is there one with Dior and I just over looked it?


You are right. I forgot that I didn't see that option (in-store pick-up) either when I purchased something online with them (Dior) before..unlike with H and LV who has that option. But thanks for posting your story and warning and reminding us that things like these can happen when buying online..and that we have to be really careful about it..especially if it involves a lot of money. I really hope this gets resolved in your favor.


----------



## kozee

showgratitude said:


> Even if they have a video showing that the strap was packed---it doesn't mean that someone cannot "steal" it en route to you at any point in time after that was recorded and before it reached you. I would file a dispute with my cc company if that were the case.  I know you can't undo things.  But moving forward, it's always best to "collect-in-store" if buying expensive items like these as it gives you a chance to "inspect" the product before signing for it.  Good luck..I hope this is resolved in your favor.


Dior doesn’t have a collect in store option though. It was also an impulse buy on my part because I saw it online and loved it, it was just before Christmas… sigh…


----------



## kozee

Thanks @Debbie65 @lulilu @slayer @PuccaNGaru @showgratitude @poopsie 
I really needed this support. It’s been such a disheartening experience and I didn’t expect a company like Dior to handle it this way. It’s just so unprofessional and I have reiterated so many times to CS - why should I lie about missing this strap? It’s useless elsewhere. 
I do have the return tag on this bag and it seems otherwise pristine except for the missing strap. I hope that their video footage can be proven wrong, or of another bag being packed.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I had a different issue with Vestiaire (slashed leather, the seller hid the cut in the pictures) and thankfully recorded the unboxing on video too. After two unsuccessful emails to them I filed a chargeback with my bank (paid with Cc) incl. all evidence (video, pics, correspondence, return shipment slip). My bank refunded me the money the next day. Funnily enough Vestiaire came around on the same day and agreed to do a refund after all… I told my CC provider and in the end I received the refund from VC too, while the CC refund was reversed.

Once you have written communication from Dior that they refuse to acknowledge your claim I would simply file, not waste any more second trying to speak to their customer service. It’s unacceptable what they are doing to you.


----------



## kozee

CrackBerryCream said:


> I had a different issue with Vestiaire (slashed leather, the seller hid the cut in the pictures) and thankfully recorded the unboxing on video too. After two unsuccessful emails to them I filed a chargeback with my bank (paid with Cc) incl. all evidence (video, pics, correspondence, return shipment slip). My bank refunded me the money the next day. Funnily enough Vestiaire came around on the same day and agreed to do a refund after all… I told my CC provider and in the end I received the refund from VC too, while the CC refund was reversed.
> 
> Once you have written communication from Dior that they refuse to acknowledge your claim I would simply file, not waste any more second trying to speak to their customer service. It’s unacceptable what they are doing to you.


I am having major problems attaching my videos on the emails to my Apple Card dispute center. 
I have sent as much as I could - but not sure what else besides showing that the strap was not in the bag. Around the bag. In the box…
I’m glad your credit card and Vestaire both did the right thing and all is resolved!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

kozee said:


> I am having major problems attaching my videos on the emails to my Apple Card dispute center.
> I have sent as much as I could - but not sure what else besides showing that the strap was not in the bag. Around the bag. In the box



I actually put the pics and videos in a Google Drive folder for this purpose and made the content accessible to anyone with the link.


----------



## kozee

CrackBerryCream said:


> I actually put the pics and videos in a Google Drive folder for this purpose and made the content accessible to anyone with the link.


Oh thank you!! I’m so bad technologically!!!


----------



## kozee

Update!!
So another manager from Dior CS called me today and he was really nice and professional. He said he will look into replacing the strap without any charges fi me, but it might take some time. 
No mention of that warehouse video that showed the strap being packed. 
He also gave me his personal contact and assured that he would be following up on my case and trying to secure a strap for me. A really stark contrast from the other robotic and defensive CS agents I spoke and communicated with previously. 
He listened to my rant patiently and wrote a follow-up email recapping the conversation. 
Should I tell my credit card to drop the case now? Or wait for the strap to arrive?


----------



## averagejoe

kozee said:


> Update!!
> So another manager from Dior CS called me today and he was really nice and professional. He said he will look into replacing the strap without any charges fi me, but it might take some time.
> No mention of that warehouse video that showed the strap being packed.
> He also gave me his personal contact and assured that he would be following up on my case and trying to secure a strap for me. A really stark contrast from the other robotic and defensive CS agents I spoke and communicated with previously.
> He listened to my rant patiently and wrote a follow-up email recapping the conversation.
> Should I tell my credit card to drop the case now? Or wait for the strap to arrive?


You should tell your credit card to pause the chargeback for now until further notice in this case.


----------



## kozee

averagejoe said:


> You should tell your credit card to pause the chargeback for now until further notice in this case.


Ok I will do that right now.


----------



## kozee

averagejoe said:


> You should tell your credit card to pause the chargeback for now until further notice in this case.


I just emailed the Apple Card dispute center and told them Dior has agreed to replace the strap! 
I hope they will send it soon.
Thank you everyone for your support and valuable advice! 
I will update once I receive the strap. ❤️


----------



## stockcharlie

kozee said:


> I just emailed the Apple Card dispute center and told them Dior has agreed to replace the strap!
> I hope they will send it soon.
> Thank you everyone for your support and valuable advice!
> I will update once I receive the strap. ❤


Great to hear! Glad that it all worked out at the end!


----------



## nycgirl79

kozee said:


> Update!!
> So another manager from Dior CS called me today and he was really nice and professional. He said he will look into replacing the strap without any charges fi me, but it might take some time.
> No mention of that warehouse video that showed the strap being packed.
> He also gave me his personal contact and assured that he would be following up on my case and trying to secure a strap for me. A really stark contrast from the other robotic and defensive CS agents I spoke and communicated with previously.
> He listened to my rant patiently and wrote a follow-up email recapping the conversation.
> Should I tell my credit card to drop the case now? Or wait for the strap to arrive?



SO glad to hear this! I am so sorry that what should have been a lovely, luxurious experience has turned into such a nightmare - it’s really unacceptable and disheartening. Fingers crossed that this most recent manager comes through, and that you can move on from this terrible experience, and enjoy your beautiful new bag.


----------



## kozee

stockcharlie said:


> Great to hear! Glad that it all worked out at the end!


Yes I hope so!! Thank you!


----------



## kozee

nycgirl79 said:


> SO glad to hear this! I am so sorry that what should have been a lovely, luxurious experience has turned into such a nightmare - it’s really unacceptable and disheartening. Fingers crossed that this most recent manager comes through, and that you can move on from this terrible experience, and enjoy your beautiful new bag.


Yes - he seems straightforward and most of all, not like he was reading from a script! 
It’s been two stressful weeks and I’m ready to put it behind me when they finally send the strap.


----------



## Chagall

As far as customer service is concerned this is a ridiculous response. Who has the time or inclination to complain about a missing strap unless it is in fact missing. They should simply apologize and send out another strap.


----------



## fibbi

I was so sorry to hear that horrible experience! Really make me think twice to order online. And I m glad that it’s gonna resolve. Keep us posted when you get the strap. Can’t wait for mod shots!


----------



## kozee

Chagall said:


> As far as customer service is concerned this is a ridiculous response. Who has the time or inclination to complain about a missing strap unless it is in fact missing. They should simply apologize and send out another strap.


indeed! It wasn’t even a strap that can be resold or readily used for another bag!


----------



## kozee

fibbi said:


> I was so sorry to hear that horrible experience! Really make me think twice to order online. And I m glad that it’s gonna resolve. Keep us posted when you get the strap. Can’t wait for mod shots!


Thanks!! So grateful for the support and advice from all here on this thread!
I will for sure update when I get the strap. Dior still needs to figure out how to get that to me. I will patiently wait.


----------



## Debbie65

kozee said:


> Update!!
> So another manager from Dior CS called me today and he was really nice and professional. He said he will look into replacing the strap without any charges fi me, but it might take some time.
> No mention of that warehouse video that showed the strap being packed.
> He also gave me his personal contact and assured that he would be following up on my case and trying to secure a strap for me. A really stark contrast from the other robotic and defensive CS agents I spoke and communicated with previously.
> He listened to my rant patiently and wrote a follow-up email recapping the conversation.
> Should I tell my credit card to drop the case now? Or wait for the strap to arrive?


Wait for the strap to arrive!  That is what I would do as who to say when or IF it will arrive.  You don't want to go thru the process from scratch!


----------



## Debbie65

Thank goodness you FINALLY received some positive news.  It shouldn't have taken this long to agree to send you a chain strap!  Anyway, as long as you receive it, that is what matters!


----------



## Debbie65

Debbie65 said:


> Oh wow!  I wasn't aware that you actually DID record the unboxing!  Wow!  So you too have a video but they are disregarding it?!!!!  I'm just floored!  I am actually blown away as I would expect this type of treatment from a small company (but then again some small companies have superior service), but Dior?  No.  Totally shocked.  As I think on this, most bags that come with a strap have the strap stored INSIDE the bag.  Why would they not do that?  I'm interested now in looking on YouTube for unboxings to see if the strap is INSIDE the bag vs just being on the outside.  Your strap is a chain, not a thick guitar strap so it makes no sense just to have it tossed in the box on the side of the bag being tossed around during shipping!  You know, I really feel their so called footage doesn't show a strap inside the box but perhaps just tissue surrounding your bag and whomever packed your bag is stating they had it on the side of the bag as they don't want to admit they forgot to pack it. This is ridiculous.  Next week when I drive to Dior to look at the strap badges I am going to mention all this to my SA and see what he says.  I know the actual boutique and Dior.com are 2 different entities so he may not have much more to add then what you have already done.  I did ask him before I placed my order on dior.com if I could return my bag to the boutique if I decided against it. He said no as I ordered it online, but he did say I can exchange for an item at the same price or of greater value. If I exchange for an item lesser then the original amount that I paid then the balance would be a store credit.  I would not get refunded the balance.  If I want a full refund I would have to ship back thru dior.com.




I received my small Lady ABC bag in "warm taupe" from dior.com.  I made sure to take pics. Based off your experience,  I was pretty concerned about what would be revealed when I opened the box, but thankfully, all arrived prestine.  It was packaged extremely well and the bag was placed in a beautiful white box with beautiful gold art on the box.  I IMMEDIATELY looked in my Lady bag and my strap was in there THANK GOD!  It is beautiful however the color "Warm Taupe" looks NOTHING like what is online!  I was pretty disappointed as I was thinking I was receiving a bronzey taupe nude bag but it is a very neutral traditional taupe color.  It's a nice color but it was not what I wanted.  I will post a thread on it to help others that are considering warm taupe.  I'm going on Sat to a Dior Boutique to look at the Beige. If I like it I will switch out for that.  Here is a pic of Dior.com's Warm Taupe and the Warm Taupe in person.  It was hard capture the actual color, as sometimes it showed up lighter and others darker but I finally caught it on film!  I took the pic in natural lighting from a window


----------



## kozee

Debbie65 said:


> Thank goodness you FINALLY received some positive news.  It shouldn't have taken this long to agree to send you a chain strap!  Anyway, as long as you receive it, that is what matters!


I know - it was a stressful time and I can’t relax until I finally get the strap as promised. I don’t want to let my guard down!


----------



## kozee

Debbie65 said:


> I received my small Lady ABC bag in "warm taupe" from dior.com.  I made sure to take pics. Based off your experience,  I was pretty concerned about what would be revealed when I opened the box, but thankfully, all arrived prestine.  It was packaged extremely well and the bag was placed in a beautiful white box with beautiful gold art on the box.  I IMMEDIATELY looked in my Lady bag and my strap was in there THANK GOD!  It is beautiful however the color "Warm Taupe" looks NOTHING like what is online!  I was pretty disappointed as I was thinking I was receiving a bronzey taupe nude bag but it is a very neutral traditional taupe color.  It's a nice color but it was not what I wanted.  I will post a thread on it to help others that are considering warm taupe.  I'm going on Sat to a Dior Boutique to look at the Beige. If I like it I will switch out for that.  Here is a pic of Dior.com's Warm Taupe and the Warm Taupe in person.  It was hard capture the actual color, as sometimes it showed up lighter and others darker but I finally caught it on film!  I took the pic in natural lighting from a window
> 
> View attachment 5296439
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296444


Oh my!! It’s beautiful!! Yes not quite like the photo but still very pretty! 
I’m glad you got everything in good order and quality. I should hope after this strap episode, Dior online will be more careful in their packaging. But as a luxury brand, they should have gone the extra mile in making sure products are shipped out pristine and complete as yours did.
Congrats! I hope you can switch it out if you find the beige more to your liking. ❤️


----------



## Debbie65

kozee said:


> I know - it was a stressful time and I can’t relax until I finally get the strap as promised. I don’t want to let my guard down!


Yes I agree!  Don't let your guard down. I was stressed out for you! Lol


----------



## Debbie65

kozee said:


> Oh my!! It’s beautiful!! Yes not quite like the photo but still very pretty!
> I’m glad you got everything in good order and quality. I should hope after this strap episode, Dior online will be more careful in their packaging. But as a luxury brand, they should have gone the extra mile in making sure products are shipped out pristine and complete as yours did.
> Congrats! I hope you can switch it out if you find the beige more to your liking. ❤


I go tomorrow to look at the Beige. I just hope it's still on hold as my SA is off and they only hold for 3 days.  Today is technically the 3rd day so we shall see. If not I won't be too bummed out as I am really liking this warm taupe...which imo really isn't warm but more neutral. Beige may look too dressy for me. I'm looking forward to the trip.  It's 1.50 hrs away for me to get there but I really don't mind it for shopping. It's my playtime away from home.


----------



## fsadeli

Debbie65 said:


> I received my small Lady ABC bag in "warm taupe" from dior.com.  I made sure to take pics. Based off your experience,  I was pretty concerned about what would be revealed when I opened the box, but thankfully, all arrived prestine.  It was packaged extremely well and the bag was placed in a beautiful white box with beautiful gold art on the box.  I IMMEDIATELY looked in my Lady bag and my strap was in there THANK GOD!  It is beautiful however the color "Warm Taupe" looks NOTHING like what is online!  I was pretty disappointed as I was thinking I was receiving a bronzey taupe nude bag but it is a very neutral traditional taupe color.  It's a nice color but it was not what I wanted.  I will post a thread on it to help others that are considering warm taupe.  I'm going on Sat to a Dior Boutique to look at the Beige. If I like it I will switch out for that.  Here is a pic of Dior.com's Warm Taupe and the Warm Taupe in person.  It was hard capture the actual color, as sometimes it showed up lighter and others darker but I finally caught it on film!  I took the pic in natural lighting from a window
> 
> View attachment 5296439
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296444


this is pretty you should keep it!

I just ordered something from Dior too and just read this, so scary and will definitely record myself unboxing this as well!


----------



## kozee

Debbie65 said:


> I go tomorrow to look at the Beige. I just hope it's still on hold as my SA is off and they only hold for 3 days.  Today is technically the 3rd day so we shall see. If not I won't be too bummed out as I am really liking this warm taupe...which imo really isn't warm but more neutral. Beige may look too dressy for me. I'm looking forward to the trip.  It's 1.50 hrs away for me to get there but I really don't mind it for shopping. It's my playtime away from home.


I haven’t seen the beige but the warm taupe looks really good imo! I have been on a neutral kick lately! 
1.5 hours is nothing for shopping - if driving to work, that’s a different matter HAHAHA!!


----------



## kozee

fsadeli said:


> this is pretty you should keep it!
> 
> I just ordered something from Dior too and just read this, so scary and will definitely record myself unboxing this as well!


Yes I’ll say the best bet for all luxury purchases online, better to record. I will definitely avoid online bag purchases from now.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Confirm with your credit card as to whether there is a period of time beyond which you cannot make a claim. You don’t want to wait for the strap to materialize and then be out an avenue of recourse because you trusted them.

TBH, I don’t understand why this would take any time at all for them to figure out. You go to one of the existing bags, take the strap, same day courier it to the client and decommission the bag. The fact that he has to “get back to you” is questionable.


----------



## Aimee3

A1aGypsy said:


> Confirm with your credit card as to whether there is a period of time beyond which you cannot make a claim. You don’t want to wait for the strap to materialize and then be out an avenue of recourse because you trusted them.
> 
> TBH, I don’t understand why this would take any time at all for them to figure out. You go to one of the existing bags, take the strap, same day courier it to the client and decommission the bag. The fact that he has to “get back to you” is questionable.


Just read your whole horror story.  Disgraceful!  Don’t wait too long for that strap to come though. Many years ago my daughter bought a Dior belt that had a dangly Dior logo or something hanging from it.  Well long story short, belt was poorly made so the dangle could just slip off.  It did and was lost 2 weeks after she bought it. Brought it back to Dior boutique and they said they’d send in for repair.  We kept checking every few weeks about the repair and after 3 months they returned the belt saying they couldn’t fix it because they didn’t have the parts!  We were soured on Dior for eons after that.


----------



## kozee

A1aGypsy said:


> Confirm with your credit card as to whether there is a period of time beyond which you cannot make a claim. You don’t want to wait for the strap to materialize and then be out an avenue of recourse because you trusted them.
> 
> TBH, I don’t understand why this would take any time at all for them to figure out. You go to one of the existing bags, take the strap, same day courier it to the client and decommission the bag. The fact that he has to “get back to you” is questionable.


I wondered about that too. I did message the credit card to say that they are planning to send the strap but have not heard back from the card company. I will check again. Thanks!
Their customer service seems seriously spotty - the the prices they charge, they really should do more than the minimum that any retail store would.
I can understand scammy customers that may try to cheat or something but for a thin micro bag strap? That was what blew my mind.


----------



## kozee

Aimee3 said:


> Just read your whole horror story.  Disgraceful!  Don’t wait too long for that strap to come though. Many years ago my daughter bought a Dior belt that had a dangly Dior logo or something hanging from it.  Well long story short, belt was poorly made so the dangle could just slip off.  It did and was lost 2 weeks after she bought it. Brought it back to Dior boutique and they said they’d send in for repair.  We kept checking every few weeks about the repair and after 3 months they returned the belt saying they couldn’t fix it because they didn’t have the parts!  We were soured on Dior for eons after that.


They should have replaced the belt or offered a credit for another belt. 
I remember LV had some quality issues a while ago. They investigated and it was their production issue and they recalled the bags and offered merchandise credit. Same parent company and two very different approaches. But I believe it took many many complaints to get LV to that point. 
Dior online is fast racking up a bad track record as seen from their reviews…


----------



## Aimee3

I’ve had amazing customer service from LV. They actually got in touch with me to say a bag was recalled and to bring mine in for a credit at the current price (which was significantly more than when I had purchased it!).  Super impressed with them.


----------



## kozee

Aimee3 said:


> I’ve had amazing customer service from LV. They actually got in touch with me to say a bag was recalled and to bring mine in for a credit at the current price (which was significantly more than when I had purchased it!).  Super impressed with them.


I’ve read about that too - several of my friends were contacted about their LV bag being recalled and they managed to get another better bag from the credit. Very commendable!
Another update - the CS manager emailed me again today and said that the warehouse would be shipping out the strap tomorrow along with a small appreciation gift. 
I am relieved and glad that this will finally be resolved. Although at the back if my mind I am thinking why not just have gone this route right at the start instead of  insisting the strap was packed in.
 The current manager has been amazing and kept me posted all steps of the way. He should be training all the others I encountered earlier!! LOLOL!


----------



## nycgirl79

kozee said:


> I’ve read about that too - several of my friends were contacted about their LV bag being recalled and they managed to get another better bag from the credit. Very commendable!
> Another update - the CS manager emailed me again today and said that the warehouse would be shipping out the strap tomorrow along with a small appreciation gift.
> I am relieved and glad that this will finally be resolved. Although at the back if my mind I am thinking why not just have gone this route right at the start instead of  insisting the strap was packed in.
> The current manager has been amazing and kept me posted all steps of the way. He should be training all the others I encountered earlier!! LOLOL!


That is wonderful news! While I completely agree that this should have been resolved from the get go, I’m glad that Dior finally woke up, and did the right thing. Please post pictures when your Lady is reunited with a strap!


----------



## kozee

nycgirl79 said:


> That is wonderful news! While I completely agree that this should have been resolved from the get go, I’m glad that Dior finally woke up, and did the right thing. Please post pictures when your Lady is reunited with a strap!


I sure will! I hadn’t even been able to LOOK at the poor bag since I had been so agonized over this matter. It is still sitting in the box, waiting to be reunited with its strap! I’m looking forward to finally being able to use it - just in time for Lunar New Year I hope!


----------



## A1aGypsy

Have you had any follow up from Dior?


----------



## kozee

A1aGypsy said:


> Have you had any follow up from Dior?


Last I heard was they are going to send the strap the next day but I have yet to receive it - must be FedEx Ground haha!! I hope it arrives this week!


----------



## haju0907

Wow! what an experience!!! Hope you recieve your strap soon.  I'm too currently going through an issue with the Dior online order.   After this incident, I don't think I would ever order anything from online that cost a lots $$$.


----------



## kozee

A1aGypsy said:


> Have you had any follow up from Dior?


Yes! I received the strap - brand new in a padded sleeve and box yesterday (25 Jan) and a thank-you gift of a Dior notebook today (26 Jan) via UPS! 
I haven’t had the chance to take photos but I will reunite the bag and strap for a photo along with the notebook soon. 
I’m so relieved that this is finally over. I emailed the credit card company yesterday as soon as I received the strap and told them the bag is now complete. 
I also emailed the CS manager Eddie to thank him for all his efforts. Hadn’t had the chance to email him about the gift yet. 
Thanks to everyone here for their support and encouraging messages! I’ll post a pic as soon as I can! It’s dark now and I can’t get a good shot.


----------



## kozee

haju0907 said:


> Wow! what an experience!!! Hope you recieve your strap soon.  I'm too currently going through an issue with the Dior online order.   After this incident, I don't think I would ever order anything from online that cost a lots $$$.


Oh I missed this! What happened with your order? If you need - I can dm you this CS manager’s details. He is very professional and follows up really quickly!


----------



## A1aGypsy

Oh I am so glad! And I’m also glad they sent you a little thank you.


----------



## thundercloud

kozee said:


> Yes! I received the strap - brand new in a padded sleeve and box yesterday (25 Jan) and a thank-you gift of a Dior notebook today (26 Jan) via UPS!
> I haven’t had the chance to take photos but I will reunite the bag and strap for a photo along with the notebook soon.
> I’m so relieved that this is finally over. I emailed the credit card company yesterday as soon as I received the strap and told them the bag is now complete.
> I also emailed the CS manager Eddie to thank him for all his efforts. Hadn’t had the chance to email him about the gift yet.
> Thanks to everyone here for their support and encouraging messages! I’ll post a pic as soon as I can! It’s dark now and I can’t get a good shot.


So happy it was finally resolved! Hooray!


----------



## haju0907

kozee said:


> Oh I missed this! What happened with your order? If you need - I can dm you this CS manager’s details. He is very professional and follows up really quickly!



I'm glad you finally recieved your strap! My issue in the other hand... I posted a long thread about my experience but cut the story short, I odered a bag online and over 2 weeks now still have not recieved the bag and the UPS tracking update is not available.  They asked me to provide them a notarized letter and a police report to prove that I didn't recieved the item for their investigation.  Yes, if you don't mind sharing the CS manager info, I would be much much appreciated and thank you.


----------



## Aimee3

haju0907 said:


> I'm glad you finally recieved your strap! My issue in the other hand... I posted a long thread about my experience but cut the story short, I odered a bag online and over 2 weeks now still have not recieved the bag and the UPS tracking update is not available.  They asked me to provide them a notarized letter and a police report to prove that I didn't recieved the item for their investigation.  Yes, if you don't mind sharing the CS manager info, I would be much much appreciated and thank you.


A notarized letter and a police report?  That’s ridiculous!  Dior should be investigating from their end.  How can you when there’s nothing to investigate?


----------



## kozee

haju0907 said:


> I'm glad you finally recieved your strap! My issue in the other hand... I posted a long thread about my experience but cut the story short, I odered a bag online and over 2 weeks now still have not recieved the bag and the UPS tracking update is not available.  They asked me to provide them a notarized letter and a police report to prove that I didn't recieved the item for their investigation.  Yes, if you don't mind sharing the CS manager info, I would be much much appreciated and thank you.


I messaged you - but not sure if it’s the correct way - let me know if you received it


----------



## taremoomin

kozee said:


> I purchased a micro Lady Dior bag online just before Christmas. The bag arrived without a strap. I turned the entire package inside out and flattened all the packing tissues to look. I contacted Dior and was told they would launch an investigation that would take 2 weeks.
> I waited - and long story short, a very rude customer service manager - Allison - contacted me on 6 January, and told me their warehouse video shows the strap was packed in with the bag, so my only recourse is to send the bag without the strap back for “repairs” and PAY for a a replacement strap… or live without the strap because their video shows it’s been packed.
> It’s a thin, short narrow strap for the micro bag - WHY should I even think of trying to get a strap from them?? I am infuriated that they insinuated that I’m lying. Yet they won’t accept a return now and I’ve patiently waited for the results of the investigation until that rude call today.
> What can I do? I can’t really dispute with the credit card because I have the bag(still with all the tags and packaging as new)…just that it is missing a strap.
> I couldn’t get even use the bag all this time - to keep the tags intact as I was so sure rhe warehouse video would show that the strap wasn’t packed in. Stupid of me to wait.



I wish I saw this thread before I placed an order on the dior website.

I ordered the Lady Dior D-Lite in beige cannage embroidery and a matching strap last week. I did notice that the bag was sold out after I placed the order, so I was worried about the condition of the bag since it was the last item. The bag arrived in the box with gold print but the strap was in the regular white box. When I took out the bag from the dust bag I was so disappointed as it was apparently a used or display item. The plastic protectors were either detached or completely missing on the hardware parts and the four medal pieces at the bottom of the bag were covered by scotch tape! (I mean why would anyone put scotch tape on a dior bag?) Also there were some lose threads on the bag which appeared to be a result of rubbing. I didn’t even bother to open the other box with the strap and just put everything back into the shipping box and sent it back via ups on the next day.

I did not try to call customer service as I read on this forum that there were cases in which they would ask for photos as evidence but then claim that the customer is responsible for the defective item.

At last I received an email today that a refund has been issued so at least the issue is resolved. But I am very disappointed about the dior online shop and would not order from them again. I mean why would I spend 5k on a used or display bag?


----------



## averagejoe

taremoomin said:


> I wish I saw this thread before I placed an order on the dior website.
> 
> I ordered the Lady Dior D-Lite in beige cannage embroidery and a matching strap last week. I did notice that the bag was sold out after I placed the order, so I was worried about the condition of the bag since it was the last item. The bag arrived in the box with gold print but the strap was in the regular white box. When I took out the bag from the dust bag I was so disappointed as it was apparently a used or display item. The plastic protectors were either detached or completely missing on the hardware parts and the four medal pieces at the bottom of the bag were covered by scotch tape! (I mean why would anyone put scotch tape on a dior bag?) Also there were some lose threads on the bag which appeared to be a result of rubbing. I didn’t even bother to open the other box with the strap and just put everything back into the shipping box and sent it back via ups on the next day.
> 
> I did not try to call customer service as I read on this forum that there were cases in which they would ask for photos as evidence but then claim that the customer is responsible for the defective item.
> 
> At last I received an email today that a refund has been issued so at least the issue is resolved. But I am very disappointed about the dior online shop and would not order from them again. I mean why would I spend 5k on a used or display bag?


The online shop can pull bags from the Dior boutiques, so it is possible to get a display bag through the website. Not sure why they would want to do that, though, since it would encourage more refunds and bad reviews. Most online customers expect brand new, untouched merchandise.


----------



## taremoomin

averagejoe said:


> The online shop can pull bags from the Dior boutiques, so it is possible to get a display bag through the website. Not sure why they would want to do that, though, since it would encourage more refunds and bad reviews. Most online customers expect brand new, untouched merchandise.



Do you know if the Lady Dior D-Lite in beige cannage embroidery is still in production or are they just selling the remaining stock from before (since this bag first launched in Feb 2020)? From the website I see that it is not available at the boutique in my area. Would it be possible for the local boutique to order a new one or will they only be able ask another boutique to ship it to them? Thanks.


----------



## averagejoe

taremoomin said:


> Do you know if the Lady Dior D-Lite in beige cannage embroidery is still in production or are they just selling the remaining stock from before (since this bag first launched in Feb 2020)? From the website I see that it is not available at the boutique in my area. Would it be possible for the local boutique to order a new one or will they only be able ask another boutique to ship it to them? Thanks.


I believe the bag is still in production. The bag is available at a number of boutiques, and they can always transfer it in for you from another boutique.


----------



## xayayayax

Dior.com is horrible!! If you check out their fb page reviews, you'll see tons of bad experiences.
I have ordered my abc lady dior in 2020, the badges that come with bags came heavily scratched. Called the CS and returned. Recieved new ones. Heavily scratched again, one didn't even fit through the strap! Called the CS again and returned again. These interactions took months because everytime they said they'd check and call back, they never did. I had to call back over and over to finally get someone to send me return labels. 
After returning badges for the 3rd time, I got a call from CS saying they can't accept the return because the badges are damaged!!! I was so angry! I even had submitted the photos of damaged badges everytime I had received before sending them back. The CS lady who called me was the one I had talked to multiple times over this mess. She should have been embarrassed to say that.
At the end, I disputed the charge with Amex. But I gave Dior about 6 months to just send me badges in new condition and they could not. On top of that, they tried to turn it around and scam me. What a shame....


----------



## kozee

xayayayax said:


> Dior.com is horrible!! If you check out their fb page reviews, you'll see tons of bad experiences.
> I have ordered my abc lady dior in 2020, the badges that come with bags came heavily scratched. Called the CS and returned. Recieved new ones. Heavily scratched again, one didn't even fit through the strap! Called the CS again and returned again. These interactions took months because everytime they said they'd check and call back, they never did. I had to call back over and over to finally get someone to send me return labels.
> After returning badges for the 3rd time, I got a call from CS saying they can't accept the return because the badges are damaged!!! I was so angry! I even had submitted the photos of damaged badges everytime I had received before sending them back. The CS lady who called me was the one I had talked to multiple times over this mess. She should have been embarrassed to say that.
> At the end, I disputed the charge with Amex. But I gave Dior about 6 months to just send me badges in new condition and they could not. On top of that, they tried to turn it around and scam me. What a shame....


That is a shame that it dragged on for so long too. They should have checked the badges before sending them out especially on the subsequent times.


----------



## kozee

taremoomin said:


> I wish I saw this thread before I placed an order on the dior website.
> 
> I ordered the Lady Dior D-Lite in beige cannage embroidery and a matching strap last week. I did notice that the bag was sold out after I placed the order, so I was worried about the condition of the bag since it was the last item. The bag arrived in the box with gold print but the strap was in the regular white box. When I took out the bag from the dust bag I was so disappointed as it was apparently a used or display item. The plastic protectors were either detached or completely missing on the hardware parts and the four medal pieces at the bottom of the bag were covered by scotch tape! (I mean why would anyone put scotch tape on a dior bag?) Also there were some lose threads on the bag which appeared to be a result of rubbing. I didn’t even bother to open the other box with the strap and just put everything back into the shipping box and sent it back via ups on the next day.
> 
> I did not try to call customer service as I read on this forum that there were cases in which they would ask for photos as evidence but then claim that the customer is responsible for the defective item.
> 
> At last I received an email today that a refund has been issued so at least the issue is resolved. But I am very disappointed about the dior online shop and would not order from them again. I mean why would I spend 5k on a used or display bag?


I think for Dior it is best to go into the boutique especially for the higher value items. I’m glad you got your refund…we all learned our lesson!


----------



## xayayayax

kozee said:


> That is a shame that it dragged on for so long too. They should have checked the badges before sending them out especially on the subsequent times.



Yes, I didn't expect this from a luxury brand like Dior....


----------



## sqnsea21

Does anyone else find it appalling how the online store and boutiques have such different return policies as well? The website says 30 days full refund, and nowhere does it mention that the boutique is exchange only! I got such a nasty surprise when I discovered that my in store purchase was not refundable


----------



## fibbi

sqnsea21 said:


> Does anyone else find it appalling how the online store and boutiques have such different return policies as well? The website says 30 days full refund, and nowhere does it mention that the boutique is exchange only! I got such a nasty surprise when I discovered that my in store purchase was not refundable


Last year I'm able to refund in boutique.


----------



## sqnsea21

fibbi said:


> Last year I'm able to refund in boutique.


Maybe it depends on the region- where are you based ?


----------



## fibbi

sqnsea21 said:


> Maybe it depends on the region- where are you based ?


Canada.


----------



## EJLK

I had a horrible experience at Dior, too.

Horrible Dior Scam!!!!
I got a Dior lady bag from my husband as a surprise birthday present. But I didn't like the color of the bag(because it’s too white) so my husband had wanted to repurchase a black one after returning it. But it came back to me again because the warehouse insisted the bag was not in perfect condition. The problem is that the bag returned to me is not the one I sent. This bag appears to have been used. The handle of the bag had scratches, all protective films were peeled off, and the packaging of the strap was also peeled off.  The pockets in the bag were stretched out. And the color of the white bag had faded. It is a bag that has been used for a long time just by looking at it. Even though there was no authenticity card and three badges in the returned package. I returned my handbag in perfect condition. They've secretly swapped my bag for another used bag.
I complained to the customer center ten times and even talked to the supervisor, but it didn't work. Each time I had to get a formal answer like this “We cannot override the decision of the warehouse."
Nobody tries to solve this. They pretend they don’t know anything after swapping the original bag with someone else's used bag.
The customer center is not helping at all. My birthday turned into a nightmare.
Dior has no conscience and is consistently lying to the end. I don't even know if this used bag is fake or not. That's really horrible.
It is terribly disappointing that this has happened to the world-famous luxury brand Dior. I want a thorough investigation so that a victim like me does not happen again.


----------



## hlzpenguin

EJLK said:


> I had a horrible experience at Dior, too.
> 
> Horrible Dior Scam!!!!
> I got a Dior lady bag from my husband as a surprise birthday present. But I didn't like the color of the bag(because it’s too white) so my husband had wanted to repurchase a black one after returning it. But it came back to me again because the warehouse insisted the bag was not in perfect condition. The problem is that the bag returned to me is not the one I sent. This bag appears to have been used. The handle of the bag had scratches, all protective films were peeled off, and the packaging of the strap was also peeled off.  The pockets in the bag were stretched out. And the color of the white bag had faded. It is a bag that has been used for a long time just by looking at it. Even though there was no authenticity card and three badges in the returned package. I returned my handbag in perfect condition. They've secretly swapped my bag for another used bag.
> I complained to the customer center ten times and even talked to the supervisor, but it didn't work. Each time I had to get a formal answer like this “We cannot override the decision of the warehouse."
> Nobody tries to solve this. They pretend they don’t know anything after swapping the original bag with someone else's used bag.
> The customer center is not helping at all. My birthday turned into a nightmare.
> Dior has no conscience and is consistently lying to the end. I don't even know if this used bag is fake or not. That's really horrible.
> It is terribly disappointing that this has happened to the world-famous luxury brand Dior. I want a thorough investigation so that a victim like me does not happen again.


I am very sorry to hear that this happens to you. As I’ve told many people who had similar experiences, recording your packaging/unboxing can be really helpful when you encounter issues like this. If you have any pictures of the one you returned, can you show them to the customer services? I wouldn’t give up calling although they are saying the same things. If this is something that they messed up on their end, we shouldn’t compromise.


----------



## sqnsea21

Dior’s customer service is just abysmal. This is NOT how a luxury brand should operate


----------



## lulilu

EJLK said:


> I had a horrible experience at Dior, too.
> 
> Horrible Dior Scam!!!!
> I got a Dior lady bag from my husband as a surprise birthday present. But I didn't like the color of the bag(because it’s too white) so my husband had wanted to repurchase a black one after returning it. But it came back to me again because the warehouse insisted the bag was not in perfect condition. The problem is that the bag returned to me is not the one I sent. This bag appears to have been used. The handle of the bag had scratches, all protective films were peeled off, and the packaging of the strap was also peeled off.  The pockets in the bag were stretched out. And the color of the white bag had faded. It is a bag that has been used for a long time just by looking at it. Even though there was no authenticity card and three badges in the returned package. I returned my handbag in perfect condition. They've secretly swapped my bag for another used bag.
> I complained to the customer center ten times and even talked to the supervisor, but it didn't work. Each time I had to get a formal answer like this “We cannot override the decision of the warehouse."
> Nobody tries to solve this. They pretend they don’t know anything after swapping the original bag with someone else's used bag.
> The customer center is not helping at all. My birthday turned into a nightmare.
> Dior has no conscience and is consistently lying to the end. I don't even know if this used bag is fake or not. That's really horrible.
> It is terribly disappointing that this has happened to the world-famous luxury brand Dior. I want a thorough investigation so that a victim like me does not happen again.


Have you considered making a claim with your credit card?  If you returned the bag within a day or few days of buying it, there is no way it could sustain these signs of use.  To me, you could use such a timeline to prove to your cc that you did not get the bag you bought.


----------



## EJLK

Thank you for your quick reply.
I already requested a chargeback dispute from the credit card company and also filed a complaint to the BBB(Better Business Bureau).
But I'm afraid that all of this will fail.
If the chargeback dispute fails, I'll try to go to the Small Claims Court.
I still can't believe this happened to me.
I will never buy Dior products again.
I want everyone to know about Dior.


----------



## lulilu

Do you mind telling us the time line re purchase/return/reject?


----------



## nycgirl79

EJLK said:


> I had a horrible experience at Dior, too.
> 
> Horrible Dior Scam!!!!
> I got a Dior lady bag from my husband as a surprise birthday present. But I didn't like the color of the bag(because it’s too white) so my husband had wanted to repurchase a black one after returning it. But it came back to me again because the warehouse insisted the bag was not in perfect condition. The problem is that the bag returned to me is not the one I sent. This bag appears to have been used. The handle of the bag had scratches, all protective films were peeled off, and the packaging of the strap was also peeled off.  The pockets in the bag were stretched out. And the color of the white bag had faded. It is a bag that has been used for a long time just by looking at it. Even though there was no authenticity card and three badges in the returned package. I returned my handbag in perfect condition. They've secretly swapped my bag for another used bag.
> I complained to the customer center ten times and even talked to the supervisor, but it didn't work. Each time I had to get a formal answer like this “We cannot override the decision of the warehouse."
> Nobody tries to solve this. They pretend they don’t know anything after swapping the original bag with someone else's used bag.
> The customer center is not helping at all. My birthday turned into a nightmare.
> Dior has no conscience and is consistently lying to the end. I don't even know if this used bag is fake or not. That's really horrible.
> It is terribly disappointing that this has happened to the world-famous luxury brand Dior. I want a thorough investigation so that a victim like me does not happen again.


I wish I could offer some advice, but all I can say is that I’m so sorry you’re going through this. I am horrified and shocked - this is the kind of scam you hear about, but for Dior to be pulling this, just wow. Hoping that your credit card company will come through for you…


----------



## Debbie65

EJLK said:


> I had a horrible experience at Dior, too.
> 
> Horrible Dior Scam!!!!
> I got a Dior lady bag from my husband as a surprise birthday present. But I didn't like the color of the bag(because it’s too white) so my husband had wanted to repurchase a black one after returning it. But it came back to me again because the warehouse insisted the bag was not in perfect condition. The problem is that the bag returned to me is not the one I sent. This bag appears to have been used. The handle of the bag had scratches, all protective films were peeled off, and the packaging of the strap was also peeled off.  The pockets in the bag were stretched out. And the color of the white bag had faded. It is a bag that has been used for a long time just by looking at it. Even though there was no authenticity card and three badges in the returned package. I returned my handbag in perfect condition. They've secretly swapped my bag for another used bag.
> I complained to the customer center ten times and even talked to the supervisor, but it didn't work. Each time I had to get a formal answer like this “We cannot override the decision of the warehouse."
> Nobody tries to solve this. They pretend they don’t know anything after swapping the original bag with someone else's used bag.
> The customer center is not helping at all. My birthday turned into a nightmare.
> Dior has no conscience and is consistently lying to the end. I don't even know if this used bag is fake or not. That's really horrible.
> It is terribly disappointing that this has happened to the world-famous luxury brand Dior. I want a thorough investigation so that a victim like me does not happen again.


Oh my GOSH!  This is HORRIFIC!  UUUGH!  This is why IF I place an order online on a high end bag, or even a high end SLG, I always select the delivery to be an in store pickup.  That way if there are ANY issues with the bag, I have the SA as a witness!  I did order from Dior online myself but I couldnt find the in store pickup as an option so it was delivered to my home. I prayed I didnt have a mishap and thankfully I didn’t but I have heard of someone ordering a mini Dior Lady bag and the strap was missing!  They gave her such a hard time with that!  She had to keep pushing and eventually they sent her a strap.  Im sure that strap is less then $50 for them.  They should have just mailed her one from the start!  Gosh, I'm so sorry this happened to you. If you go to a physical Dior store they may tell you they can't help you as the online store is different from the physical store but maybe they can give you other ideas to resolve this, like getting you in contact with a District Manager.  Wow I don't know how you would go about proving something like this.  This is sickening!  Just keeping fighting. This is absurd! Uuugh so sorry!  My heart goes out to you!


----------



## bellbird

I am having the same issue as you, ordered my black dior d joy last week, came today without the short chain strap. So disappointed!!! Phoned them today and they advised me to email. Emailed them, hopefully the process won't be too painful or long...Unfortunately, unlike you i dont have full video footage of unboxing the bag, i have only recorded from opening white box to getting my bag out from the dust bag. Who would have guessed a strap could be missing when buying from such a well known luxury company. Worst of all, I was so excited to try on the bag I cut off one of the tag! This is looking hopeless for me but will try to bug them until i get a replacement. If someone knows of a professional CS in UK please let me know.


----------



## Debbie65

bellbird said:


> I am having the same issue as you, ordered my black dior d joy last week, came today without the short chain strap. So disappointed!!! Phoned them today and they advised me to email. Emailed them, hopefully the process won't be too painful or long...Unfortunately, unlike you i dont have full video footage of unboxing the bag, i have only recorded from opening white box to getting my bag out from the dust bag. Who would have guessed a strap could be missing when buying from such a well known luxury company. Worst of all, I was so excited to try on the bag I cut off one of the tag! This is looking hopeless for me but will try to bug them until i get a replacement. If someone knows of a professional CS in UK please let me know.


Oh no!  Wow this seems to happen TOO frequently as it should not happen AT ALL!  Wow, so sorry to hear this.  I hope they mail you another strap.   I would tell them about how it is known that there is mishaps when shopping on Dior website as you are reading bad reviews. They need to read what their customers are saying and start watching their employees. It would not surprise me if it's their employees that swap items or keep items.  It's their word against ours and they usually win. Wow. Keep us posted!  Go on yelp or Google and write a review on them. There is probably someone that oversees what gets posted and if possible go on their IG or Twitter too!  They won't want the bad publicity! Wow that sucks!


----------



## bellbird

Debbie65 said:


> Oh no!  Wow this seems to happen TOO frequently as it should not happen AT ALL!  Wow, so sorry to hear this.  I hope they mail you another strap.   I would tell them about how it is known that there is mishaps when shopping on Dior website as you are reading bad reviews. They need to read what their customers are saying and start watching their employees. It would not surprise me if it's their employees that swap items or keep items.  It's their word against ours and they usually win. Wow. Keep us posted!  Go on yelp or Google and write a review on them. There is probably someone that oversees what gets posted and if possible go on their IG or Twitter too!  They won't want the bad publicity! Wow that sucks!


Yes very disheartening, it's my first time buying a luxury bag. Suppose to be such a special and exciting experience, hopefully it's not going to turn into a nightmare!


----------



## Debbie65

bellbird said:


> Yes very disheartening, it's my first time buying a luxury bag. Suppose to be such a special and exciting experience, hopefully it's not going to turn into a nightmare!


Uuugh!  I know!  I hope not either. I make every effort to buy inside the store or ship an online order to the store so I can open the package in front of them.  I know that is not always possible.   I have ordered on Dior.com and thankfully I had no issue but I tell you I was stressed wondering If I would have some issue.  Just keep pushing and pushing. Thankfully yours is somewhat an easy fix as all they need to do (if they choose to) is send you a strap or allow you to return as you did not get a strap.  Just don't take no for an answer. Obviously something is going on with their packaging and shipping dept.  There is just too many mishaps.  Please keep us posted. I wish the best for you!  Any SAs reading this?  Any suggestions?


----------



## kozee

hlzpenguin said:


> I am very sorry to hear that this happens to you. As I’ve told many people who had similar experiences, recording your packaging/unboxing can be really helpful when you encounter issues like this. If you have any pictures of the one you returned, can you show them to the customer services? I wouldn’t give up calling although they are saying the same things. If this is something that they messed up on their end, we shouldn’t compromise.


Yes, I’ve taken to recording all my packages that go in the mail. Whether I’m selling or returning. There is just too much fraud around these days. 
I’m thinking Dior really needs to keep a closer tab on their operations overall.


----------



## kozee

Debbie65 said:


> Uuugh!  I know!  I hope not either. I make every effort to buy inside the store or ship an online order to the store so I can open the package in front of them.  I know that is not always possible.   I have ordered on Dior.com and thankfully I had no issue but I tell you I was stressed wondering If I would have some issue.  Just keep pushing and pushing. Thankfully yours is somewhat an easy fix as all they need to do (if they choose to) is send you a strap or allow you to return as you did not get a strap.  Just don't take no for an answer. Obviously something is going on with their packaging and shipping dept.  There is just too many mishaps.  Please keep us posted. I wish the best for you!  Any SAs reading this?  Any suggestions?


I was the OP that didn’t get a strap with my micro Lady Dior. Dior CS manager insisted on a 14-day investigation period then insisted that the strap was shown being packed between the box and the tissue?!? It was beyond ridiculous. But the second manager that helped me ended up sending a strap. It was such a thin, shortish strap in a cloud blue that cannot go with anything else.


----------



## Lorz25

I was wondering if someone stationed in Europe have had similar problems with online shopping? I've been read through this thread, but it seems like most of you ordered from the US, and I'm pretty certain that the US have their own warehouses(?)

I don't have a Dior store in my country (or any country I can easily get to without flying) but I really want to get a Lady Dior, so online is the only way I can do it right now. I ordered a card case from Dior and it arrived with no problems/damages. But since this is a bigger purchase, I am a bit worried…


----------



## kozee

Lorz25 said:


> I was wondering if someone stationed in Europe have had similar problems with online shopping? I've been read through this thread, but it seems like most of you ordered from the US, and I'm pretty certain that the US have their own warehouses(?)
> 
> I don't have a Dior store in my country (or any country I can easily get to without flying) but I really want to get a Lady Dior, so online is the only way I can do it right now. I ordered a card case from Dior and it arrived with no problems/damages. But since this is a bigger purchase, I am a bit worried…


I have ordered smaller items from the online store and beauty products without issues. 
From most of us who had problems - it seems to be with missing straps or bags that are not in good shape. 
It just seems that there isn’t a lot of quality control. However the disturbing part is Dior’s general reluctance to deal with this issues. Instead they make the customer feel like it is their fault and being subject to two weeks investigation.
I get it that there may be actual fraud cases that caused this mode of action on their part - however it makes the honest buyers unwilling to risk buying high-value items online.


----------



## Debbie65

Lorz25 said:


> I was wondering if someone stationed in Europe have had similar problems with online shopping? I've been read through this thread, but it seems like most of you ordered from the US, and I'm pretty certain that the US have their own warehouses(?)
> 
> I don't have a Dior store in my country (or any country I can easily get to without flying) but I really want to get a Lady Dior, so online is the only way I can do it right now. I ordered a card case from Dior and it arrived with no problems/damages. But since this is a bigger purchase, I am a bit worried…


I purchased a Lady Dior ABC bag online and I was worried too but THANKFULLY it arrived in mint condition with the strap and the charms.  It was beautifully wrapped and packaged and I could tell my bag was new.  I must admit I was stressed out as I read issues about people not getting their straps. To ease my mind I did call customer service re my concerns as I waited for my bag.  She told me if I did have an issue to give her a call. I didn't need to call her thankfully so I'm not sure what she would or could do IF I had an issue. I'm in the USA by the way.


----------



## Debbie65

Lorz25 said:


> I was wondering if someone stationed in Europe have had similar problems with online shopping? I've been read through this thread, but it seems like most of you ordered from the US, and I'm pretty certain that the US have their own warehouses(?)
> 
> I don't have a Dior store in my country (or any country I can easily get to without flying) but I really want to get a Lady Dior, so online is the only way I can do it right now. I ordered a card case from Dior and it arrived with no problems/damages. But since this is a bigger purchase, I am a bit worried…


Oh P.S.  I purchased a bag online on Tory Burch's website last week (the Cleo bag) and guess what?  It arrived with NO STRAP!  That is the first time I experienced any bag arriving without a strap. The bag was in mint condition but just no strap.  I called customer service immediately and it was no problem at all. No hassel!  I went to my local boutique and just switched it out for another bag all together (a Lee Radziwill)  that happened to be on sale. It was a blessing in disguise as I prefer the Lee over the Cleo by far!  But shame on Dior for not showing the same customer service.


----------



## Put

michi_chi said:


> It is a real shame for the OP and I'm sure it's one of the few unfortunate incidents that don't happen often. It's unfortunate the customer service agent was not more helpful. I've ordered from their online store a number of times over the years. Since finding my SA in London, I've mainly ordered through him unless they're out of stock at the store but he can still order from the warehouse in France for me (which is where stock from the online store comes from) and I've also ordered online directly from the website a few times in the last year and have never experienced any issues with the items I received.
> 
> I'm sure your order will be fine and meet the usual exacting high quality standards of Dior, don't worry


Can i ask if your SA order for you, do you still get the benefit with ordering online .. like free shipping (eu) and free return or exchange?


----------

